# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Fantastic FUT Strip Scar after 2700 Grafts.

## Janna

Patients currently have a choice between either FUT or FUE for their hair transplant surgery. Both are excellent techniques and at SMG we currently do about ½ FUE and ½ FUT.   

By far, main reason most patient chose FUE is their fear of the linear scar associated with FUT. 

While it is true that there is a risk of a linear scar that could be clinically significant….. most of the time the scar is very difficult to find at hair lengths greater than 1 cm.   It is important for patients to have a true perspective or the relative risks of both procedures with respect to donor scarring, recipient growth, etc.….in order to make informed decisions.

Below is an example of a FUT strip scar that healed very well, making it hard to find.  At Shapiro Medical the majority of our donor closures heal similar to this result.

----------


## bullitnut

Awesome scar Janna. Having lived with bad scarring for many years before i found SMG i personally can't emphasize just how important it is to go to someone who is great with donor closures like SMG are. 

Superb work as always SMG!

----------

